
Salesforce embraces standards with new Lightning Web Components - jlward4th
https://medium.com/@ccoenraets/salesforce-embraces-standards-with-new-lightning-web-components-ddbff8f0669b
======
edwin_hustle
Great to see a big company adopting web standards.

------
m1117
ES6 -- great!!!

~~~
elfogris
ES7+ :)

